# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Wer mchte mal einige Zeit im Regenwald von Guatemala arbeiten?

## Ralf

Hallo allerseits!

Im Sommer diesen Jahres habe ich (6. klinisches) einige Wochen in einem Projekt im Regenwald von Guatemala gearbeitet. Bei vollkommen selbststndigem Arbeiten, natrlich unter erster Anleitung, gab es dort alles, was den Regenwald ausmacht: Malaria, Wrmer, jede Menge Geburten und kranke Kinder, Machetenwunden, Hautgeschichten, Infektionen aller Art etc.

Man lernt enorm viel, besonders klinisches Denken und Selbstvertrauen (die diagnostischen Mittel waren SEHR eingeschrnkt, nicht mal Strom war/ist immer da).

Auch die Lebensbedingungen waren uerst einfach.

Da dieses Projekt akuten Mangel an rzten bzw. fortgeschrittenen Studenten hat, wollte ich mal fragen, wer Zeit und Lust hat (grundlegende - muss nicht perfekt sein! -  Spanischkenntnisse vorausgesetzt), fr einige Monate, so ab 2-3, nach dem 2. Stex oder PJ mal hautnah diese Art von Medizin zu erleben und zu gestalten.

Nhere Frage von ernsthaft Interessierten bitte an meine eMail.

Danke,
Ralf

----------


## Cassandra

Hi Ralf,

das klingt aber sehr interessant... 

Ich mchte Dir ein paar Fragen stellen und ich mchte Sie hier im Forum stellen, vielleicht haben ja dann noch andere Leute Interesse an dem Projekt in Guatemala.

Ich habe zwar noch nicht einmal mit dem Studium angefangen (ich hoffe aber zum SoSe 2002), aber es kann ja nicht schaden, sich schon einmal ber Dinge zu informieren, auf die ich erst spter im Studium treffen werden.

So, nun zu meinen Fragen:

Wer hat dieses Projekt ins Leben gerufen?
Ich denke mal, dass man den ganzen Tag damit beschftigt ist, sich um die Patienten zu kmmern. Wie sahen die Abende aus? Hat man sie zusammen mit anderen rzten/Studenten verbracht? Kamen dieses rzte/Studenten vorwiegend aus Deutschland oder auch anderen Lndern?
Wie darf man sich die Finanzierung seines Aufenthaltes vorstellen? Wer bezahlt Unterkunft/Flug?

Vielen Dank schon mal fr Deine Antworten.

Cassandra

----------


## Pascal

Hrt sich echt interessant an. An Spanisch haperts bei mir leider sehr (Null Kenntnisse). Aber da ich bis zum 2. Stex eh noch min 2 Jahre habe und ne zweite Fremdsprache eh mal ne idee wre, liee sich das ja noch ndern. Das Programm wirds ja hoffentlich bis dahin noch geben. Knntest du mal ne Kontaktadresse oder sowas hier hinterlegen? Mu dann nur dafr sorgen, das ich die nicht verliere.

----------

Hi Ralf,
ich fand deinen Bericht ueber dieses Projekt in Guatemala sehr interessant zumal ich gerade selber in Lateinamerika im Krankenhaus arbeite.
Ich war hier in Panama 97/98 als Austauschschuelerin und bin nun schon zum zweiten mal wieder hierher zurueckgekommen.
Nach dem Abi bin ich dann auch fuer 4 Monate in Mexico und Guatemala gereist und war auch in Guatemala-City ueber Kontakte in einem Krankenhaus.
Das ding ist nur, dass ich hier erst mein Krankenpflegepraktikum mache ( 3. Semster ).
Allerdings komme ich mir hier manchmal schon vor wie ein AIPler, denn ich naehe hier episiotomias ( ich weiss nicht genau wies auf deutsch heisst) und hohle (natuerlich unter aufsicht von einem interno ) Kinder auf die Welt.
Ich kann es wirklich nur empfehlen ein Praktikum oder Famulatur im Ausland zu machen.

Also da ich anscheinend fuer dieses Projekt ( mal abgesehen von den Spanischkenntnissen) noch nicht weit genug fuer dieses Projekt bin wuerde ich gerne wissen ob es dieses Projekt noch laenger gibt und wenn ja ob du mir das Material mal mailen koenntest.
 Ich weiss leider ueberhaupt nicht wie dieses Prpgramm hier funktioniert und wie ich deine e-mail adresse rausbekommen kann...
INA

----------


## Ralf

Hallo!

Also, meine Email ist rorro@gmx.de


Fr alle, die ernsthaftes Interesse haben und wie gesagt auch schon die ntigen Kenntnisse mitbringen, mailt mir. ch mchte nicht alles hier ins Netz stellen.

brigens Ina: episiotoma ist ein Dammschnitt (oder auch Episiotomie ;) ).

Ralf

----------


## cons

Erst mal ne kurze Frage an alle: wie wird in anderen Lndern die Episiotomie geschnitten bzw. danach genht?

War 9 Wochen in Tansania - dort nimmt man ne (leider nicht sehr scharfe Verbandsschere) und dann eben schneiden. Nachher irgendwie nhen (So mit Schleimhautgrenzen beachten - das gibts dort eher nicht...) - natrlich ohne Narkose   :grrrr....:  .

Wollte mal wissen, ob das in anderen Lndern mit sehr einfacher Gesundheitsversorgung hnlich ist?



HI Ralf,

kannst Du ein paar Infos schicken? Ich komme ins 11. Sem, mache im nchsten Frhjahr 2.Stex. war Anfang dieses Jahres 9 Wochen in einem kleinen KH in Tansania - ne spannende Zeit.

Kann natrlich nicht genau sagen, ob und wann ich Zeit htte..., aber fr ein paar Infos wre ich dankbar.

Gruss, Constantin. :Hh?:

----------


## Christina Mersmann

Hallo
Ich habe deinen Bricht gelesen und ich muss sagen ich htte wirklich groes Interesse. Allerdings bin ich keine Studentin, ich mache eine Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester und wollte nach meinem Examen fr ein Jahr ins Ausland bzw. nach Guatemala. Wenn du da auch fr mich irgendwelch Mglichkeiten siehst dort zu arbeiten wre es wirklich nett wenn du dich bei mir melden knntest. 
Mit herzlichem Dank
Christina Mersmann
P.S. Bitte schreib mir direkt: CMF2002@web.de

----------


## Relaxometrie

Nur als Vorwarnung, falls Du keine Antwort bekommst:
Dieses Thema ist 4 1/2 Jahre alt     :hmmm...:

----------


## kay-bro

:Grinnnss!:   :Friedenstaube:

----------

